# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: For sale: My new poetry book

## Carlybee

*edit...signed copies no longer available on my ebay site but you can get unsigned online at Amazon and Walmart.

https://www.amazon.com/All-That-Neur.../dp/099035654X

https://www.walmart.com/ip/All-That-...urons/53413475

Or you can message me for a signed copy..Very limited availability.

----------


## Origanalist

Looks interesting, I'm getting one. Not much on poetry, but now I'm curious.

----------


## Carlybee

> Looks interesting, I'm getting one. Not much on poetry, but now I'm curious.


Thank you! It's not the rhyming kind.

----------


## Origanalist

> Thank you! It's not the rhyming kind.


I kinda figured..

----------

